# Solved: Windows 7 default icons.



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I`m trying to return my icons back to the windows 7 default icons. They were changed by a programme i installed. I`bve tried deleting the icon cache and restarting the pc to rebuild the icon cache file but when i go to create new folder the old icon still appears. Is there any way of restoring the default icons?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How To Reset/Restore Desktop Icons In Windows 7*


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Tried what was shown in the link but still when i create a new folder it shows up as the new icon and not the default windows 7 icon.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*), type *regedit*, press *Enter*
Navigate to here:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Icons
```
In the right pane, find the value named *3* and delete it.
If the *Shell Icons* key doesn't exist, check the same path under HKEY_CURRENT_USER instead.

May need to Log off/Log on, or reboot for the change to take effect.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks TheOutcaste that worked. There are a load of other values there aswell with the name of what i`m trying to get rid of, can these be deleted aswell.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The *Shell Icons* folder doesn't exist by default, it's added by other programs to customize the icons. I'd export it first, then delete it, just to be safe, or go through it to see if there are ones you want to keep, and just delete the entries for the program you uninstalled.
I believe Norton 360 and Mozy Backup use that key for their status overlays for icons to show which files have been backed up, and which need to be backed up; there might be one or two items for something you want to keep.

Forgot to add the possible need to log off/log on for it to take effect, but sounds like you figured that out.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I exported the file and deleted it in the registry, restarted and everything is back to default the way i want it.
Thanks for the great help.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------

